# Two Sleepy Monkey's



## tinacolada (Apr 3, 2008)

Meet my newest friends. They are so stinkin' cute but HUNGRY! There poor mom fed them through the entire sitting! I think it turned out well, it was too much fun. C&C welcome!


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 3, 2008)

I love them all.  Beautiful!

#4 they look a little bit cold it makes me want to put a soft warm blanket over them..


----------



## RowmyF (Apr 3, 2008)

These pictures are BREATHTAKING. 

I am awe inspired!!!

I absolutely LOVE the last two shots...well and the first 3...ok, I love them all.

SUPERB job...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 4, 2008)

I love 2, 4, 5, and 6.  These are all wonderful.  I'm sure the parents were thrilled.

My only nitpick is that your cropping on some of them is a little tight.  You are getting awfully close to chopping off tops of heads and bits of hands.  

How lovely that they slept for you through these shots!  Your ideas for poses are great.

Off topic, I like the name in your watermark too.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 4, 2008)

I really like that 2nd to last one.. I am about to shoot some newborn twins soon so I am glad to see this post for inspiration!! Great job, they are all wonderful!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 4, 2008)

How precious!!!  Like them all, but the last three are fantastic.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow! These are amazing!  I have two newborn shoots in the next couple of months, so I have been looking for ideas for her.

These are very inspiring


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 4, 2008)

OH, I just noticed their little bitty bracelets!  So cute!


----------



## tinacolada (Apr 4, 2008)

The braclets are the only way I could tell them apart, Chloe and Lily, isn't that precious? They are almost 1 pound apart but identicle, shared the same everything, placenta and all (the L&D nurse is coming out in me!) Anyways, it was a great experience and thanks for the coments, I would have never thought 2 years ago I would be doing this!


----------



## RowmyF (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Tina- how long have you been a photographer for?


----------



## tinacolada (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been a photographer for ummm..... 2 years 4 months, but who's counting right? I started with a glorified point and shoot then decided after I got rave reviews for my babies Christmas pictures to start trying to make money at it, I wasn't happy with my job at the time so I jumped in, bought a D70 and started shooting.   And I just kept shooting, I have absolutly no experience with any of it but thought "what the heck????" So... now I do a bit here and there, still have a lot of passion for it but I have a 1 year old and a 3 year old who isn't in the best of health right now.  Hopefully some day I will get a formal studio and make a go of it.  I just shot my 10,000th image on my D70, I had to sit down and think if that was a lot or not, 350/month so not that much????? I was still happy that I have continued to do it and believe in myself!


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 4, 2008)

I love them all except for the 1st one! (Too much chopping for my taste)  Actually that's my main crit for these is that there is too much chopping.
What was your light set up on the ones with the black background?  
My other nit-picky crit is that your B&W conversion seems a tad bit muddy.  I would maybe push the highlights/lights a tad more.  It looks like the 3rd one was going more in that direction.
Congrats on these.  They are really really cute.  I bet the parents will adore them!  I think newborns are really difficult myself.


----------



## ShoeBacca (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant! The last two are my faves. I love your lighting - I think you got some brilliant shadows in the cloth while keeping the babies' faces open and discernable. Excellent!

C.


----------



## iflynething (Apr 7, 2008)

Too freakin cute and I love your company name "Itty Bitty Portraits"

~Michael~


----------



## NikFan1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great work!! I Agree w/ the too much crop on #1 but it can happen when your trying to get that perfect pose.


----------



## A&A_Lane (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful work!  Makes me anxious for my newborn to arrive so I can take some pictures!


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 28, 2008)

These are beautiful. As the mother of twins, I find them especially touching.


----------



## My3Boys (Apr 28, 2008)

These are beautiful!! I love them all!


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Stunning.  Simply beatiful.  And very dramatic I might add.  Your client is going to slobber over these.
Terrific Job!


----------



## Rock (May 1, 2008)

Very nice images. Lots of ohhhs and awwwws here....


----------



## haywoodjs89 (Jun 10, 2011)

Love these pictures...they are stunning!!! The 5th picture is my favorite...I love the angle. I also love how in the last picture their heads form a heart shape  Great job!!


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

I like these pretty good; I like #1, and I love the last one. The others are a bit cliche and in general they could all use some more dynamic lighting. In #5 I'd like to see their faces. Also, where are the detail shots? I love detail shots  







I like how they have bracelets, which shows they're girls. There seems to be a bit of tan "tint" in the first ones. I'd like to see more of a pure black and white, but that's just an opinion.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 10, 2011)

You done good Tina.


----------



## shortpants (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice  I'm in love with the color shot. The way they're laying together is very sweet.


----------

